# What is (in your opinion) the best pre-bed snack?



## dontsurfonmytur (May 31, 2006)

So..?


----------



## MyK (May 31, 2006)

cut? bulk? maintain? schedule? diet?


----------



## VanessaNicole (May 31, 2006)

I go with protein/fat before bed.

I like cottage cheese with a little natural peanut butter or almonds (sometimes I mix in some sugar free jam).

I find that as long as this fits in with your total macros for the day, P/F is an appropriate choice for before bed, so I do this regardless of my goal at a given time.

VanessaNicole


----------



## GFR (Jun 1, 2006)

Cottage cheese


----------



## Gordo (Jun 1, 2006)

Cottage cheese/pb/pure cocoa/dash of cinnamon


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 1, 2006)

i like a casein drink with crushed ice. I throw in a tbsp of flax to get the fats.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 1, 2006)

whey with some milk, or Cottage Cheese


----------



## MACCA (Jun 1, 2006)

Ok been reading about cottage cheese here so have been taking it prebed, took me a couple of nights to get used to the taste but now i love it....YUMMEEEEE............


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 1, 2006)

i hate two things in life: cottage cheese and tuna from the can.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 1, 2006)

try the cottage cheese with either a pack of splenda, or for something really good, try it with a couple spoonfuls of flavored yogurt..yumyum!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 1, 2006)

Depends.



Goals, genetics, time of training, type of diet, personal preference... etc, etc... All will alter what is the best chioce.


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 1, 2006)

Turkey and/or protein shake. the turkey will put you to sleep right away


----------



## Vieope (Jun 1, 2006)

VanessaNicole said:
			
		

>



_Great avatar. _


----------



## Action-Jackson (Jun 1, 2006)

Cottage Cheese and a handful of almonds. Yummy.


----------



## TheCurse (Jun 2, 2006)

i go with 1/4 to 1/2 gallon moose tracks ice cream.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 2, 2006)

or a six of moosehead.


----------



## Gordo (Jun 2, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> i hate two things in life: cottage cheese and tuna from the can.



Put the 2 together and add some hot salsa....hot damn that's good!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 2, 2006)

Gordo said:
			
		

> Put the 2 together and add some hot salsa....hot damn that's good!


----------



## Gordo (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## assassin (Jun 2, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> i hate two things in life: cottage cheese and tuna from the can.



i hate them too but i have to eat them every day  

the easiest to prepare nothing else i could do


----------



## tannywild (Jun 2, 2006)

pizza and miller lite


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Jun 3, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Great avatar. _




i still dont know what the hell it is


----------



## VanessaNicole (Jun 3, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:
			
		

> i still dont know what the hell it is



Look at the top left hand corner...that is my ribcage, and then my waist, etc...

VanessaNicole


----------



## Vieope (Jun 3, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:
			
		

> i still dont know what the hell it is




_They call it woman. _


----------



## Double D (Jun 3, 2006)

Tuna, the wife loves it!!!


----------



## VanessaNicole (Jun 3, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Tuna, the wife loves it!!!



   

Mmmm...eau de Canned Tuna...

VanessaNicole


----------



## Double D (Jun 3, 2006)

VanessaNicole said:
			
		

> She obviously loves you very much.
> 
> VanessaNicole



I do brush my teeth before I hit bed though, but still I have to hear all about it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 3, 2006)

There are two particularly good posts here:



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Depends.
> 
> 
> 
> Goals, genetics, time of training, type of diet, personal preference... etc, etc... All will alter what is the best chioce.



^This is pretty much what I was going to write.

This is also quality:



			
				VanessaNicole said:
			
		

> I go with protein/fat before bed.
> 
> I like cottage cheese with a little natural peanut butter or almonds (sometimes I mix in some sugar free jam).
> 
> ...



If a gun was put to my head, I'd go with a protein/fat meal in general.  There are exceptions.  For example, an endo who is dieting, you will want to limit the fat and pick a slow digesting protein.  Chicken, cottage cheese, or a casien based protein.

Also, for an ecto on a mass phase, I'd want there to be quality carbs in here.

In sum, it does depend, but here are some good options, in general, before bed:

* Casien based protein
* nuts/peanut butter
* steak
* whole eggs
* cheese
* cottage cheese
* Chicken
* Beef jerky


----------



## Eidolonios (Jun 3, 2006)

Action-Jackson said:
			
		

> Cottage Cheese and a handful of almonds. Yummy.



I was told to eat raw almonds as opposed to roasted.  I believe it had to do with the damaging of natural oils from the roasting.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2006)

assassin said:
			
		

> i hate them too but i have to eat them every day
> 
> the easiest to prepare nothing else i could do


you sound like yoda.

yeah, i know, really not that hard to prepare, and it seems like a necessary evil to "get er done."


----------

